# College Students Contract COVID-19 After Defying Social Distance Orders



## Marlene (Mar 23, 2020)

If you read their cavalier attitudes, you can only assume that these kids are not learning too much of value about science.  A virus doesn't check our ID to see how old we are.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/flor...tm_content=032320-news&utm_campaign=position3


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 23, 2020)

Marlene said:


> If you read their cavalier attitudes, you can only assume that these kids are not learning too much of value about science.  A virus doesn't check our ID to see how old we are.
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/flor...tm_content=032320-news&utm_campaign=position3



The three new cases diagnosed yesterday, very close to us, are all in their 20's. They just don't care (narcissistic/selfish) or listen to anyone.
The statistics by the CDC and local health agencies are showing a shift. The counts and percentages of diagnosed cases and deaths are no longer predominately the 60 to 100 age group. It is in many locations (mine) now the 20 to 40 group that is increasing.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 23, 2020)

Some folks have to learn the hard way while infecting the rest of us.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 23, 2020)

Until they start dying they won't care. I heard a kid in passing laughing say "Covid-19 is the boomer remover."
_[edit] _They can't even make their little slogan rhyme.  But they have a future as reporters.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 23, 2020)

You can talk to some folks and they listen and learn.
And some people just have to pee on the electrified fence for themselves.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Until they start dying they won't care. I heard a kid in passing laughing say "Covid-19 is the boomer remover."
> _[edit] _They can't even make their little slogan rhyme.  But they have a future as reporters.


There are some who are always going to be Boomer haters, I guess.  I hope they will grow out of it but when they do they'll probably be some other kind of hater, sad.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> There are some who are always going to be Boomer haters, I guess.  I hope they will grow out of it but when they do they'll probably be some other kind of hater, sad.


True, some people hate others that are different from themselves and are incapable of being happy because of this mindset. Sadly, it emanates from them like blood from a wound. I "sincerely" hope they can find peace.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I heard a kid in passing laughing say "Covid-19 is the boomer remover."



That's funny.  
Stop whining.  Remember yourself at that age.  You're too young to have been a hippie but you were a teenybopper.   Hippies couldn't stand you young kids.  Brought the cops down on us.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't know what they did on break besides the beach but as soon as I started cutting down on hard drinking when I felt tired or off I cut my bed ridden illnesses down to almost nothing.

Their bodies were ripe for this crap. Between the hours, alcohol, crappy meals  and yes the contact one only knows what else they came back/down with.

So if they tested positive almost immediately upon return or after one has to wonder if they had it prior. Unless is incubates faster in younger adults. If so regular campus life could've generated these results.


----------



## gennie (Mar 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> You can talk to some folks and they listen and learn.
> And some people just have to pee on the electrified fence for themselves.



Or off the back of a boat with an out-board motor.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That's funny.
> Stop whining.  Remember yourself at that age.  You're too young to have been a hippie but you were a teenybopper.   Hippies couldn't stand you young kids.  Brought the cops down on us.


What? Granted I've never been an angel - but I never brought "much" trouble down on anyone.


----------

